# Kann die Dokumentation nicht installieren



## lappenmaster1337 (18. Sep 2021)

https://imgur.com/cWGXUki



















Irgendwie ist das Programm doof.
Keine Ahnung warum das so faxxen macht hab das 10mal installiert und wieder deinstalliert 20mal gegoogled und keine Antwort bekommen.
























https://imgur.com/yEjRFfX


----------



## mihe7 (18. Sep 2021)

Zwei Dinge:

Windows lässt es nicht zu, dass jeder Benutzer einfach in "Program Files" Dateien ablegen kann.
j2se8 deutet auf Java 8 hin. Warum soll das nach in das Verzeichnis von Java 17 kopiert werden?
EDIT: noch was, anscheinend fehlt bei der Angabe des Zielverzeichnis ein abschließender Backslash.


----------



## lappenmaster1337 (18. Sep 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Zwei Dinge:
> 
> Windows lässt es nicht zu, dass jeder Benutzer einfach in "Program Files" Dateien ablegen kann.
> j2se8 deutet auf Java 8 hin. Warum soll das nach in das Verzeichnis von Java 17 kopiert werden?
> EDIT: noch was, anscheinend fehlt bei der Angabe des Zielverzeichnis ein abschließender Backslash.


Ich glaube ich habe es.
Hab noch ein Problem zu lösen 


https://imgur.com/1o3u0Aa




https://imgur.com/lHjAgRc




https://imgur.com/Ikbk0Ez


wie mache ich Datei den public damit  sie erreicht werden kann?


----------



## kneitzel (18. Sep 2021)

Du hast da offensichtlich auch ein Import auf ColoChooserDialog und die Klasse nutzt du nicht. Also kannst du den Import raus nehmen.

Und statt Bildschirmfotos solltest du Code und Fehlermeldungen kopieren und im Code Tags posten (Knopf </> rechts oberhalb der Eingabebereiches).


----------



## lappenmaster1337 (18. Sep 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Du hast da offensichtlich auch ein Import auf ColoChooserDialog und die Klasse nutzt du nicht. Also kannst du den Import raus nehmen.
> 
> Und statt Bildschirmfotos solltest du Code und Fehlermeldungen kopieren und im Code Tags posten (Knopf </> rechts oberhalb der Eingabebereiches).


Danke für die Hilfe und werde ich machen.


----------

